# Farm Pro 2425



## mbrightwell (Jun 21, 2011)

I am considering a 3 pt backhoe attachment, for my Farm Pro. I have looked at a used Woods BH 70-X, but not sure if the tractor can handle it. The HP rating is 18 - 40 hp, on the attachment, and can not find what the "Lift capacity" is on the tractor. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## Ranch Hand (Mar 24, 2006)

The 3 point lift capacity is 800 - 850 pounds. The 3 point backhoe should have a solid top link which means you don't / can't raise and lower the 3 point. A 6 foot hoe is the largest I would put on a 2425.

Ronald


----------



## mbrightwell (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, Ranch Hand! I thought it might be too big, to work.


----------

